# Scary picture of a man with only seconds to live!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Don't scroll down if you are of a nervous disposition!

This picture shows a sailor with only moments to live . .

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*

*










Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

seems factual, spelling's correct, what's wrong? 8) :roll:


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I am sure it should be reported for being sexist. : :wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Gosh is it over a years ago since I posted the same.01/07/2009.


Still funny 


Dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Must have been that woman I saw in the Caravan yesterday at NFOL.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi..



What can I say. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

Fat Arse..ism :!: I must report this :!: :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

moblee said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Fat Arse..ism :!: I must report this :!: :lol:


Yes you should -- the cheek of it. :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm innocent M'Lud.

It's a bum rap!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Don`t wory Zeb.

Just turn the other cheek 8) 


Dave p


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Well it cracked me up


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*bum rap*

:lol: :lol: :lol: only the brave would go down that road :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Oi - you lot! There's nowt wrong with having a fat ass! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Prove it


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

There is a new study just released by the Royal College of Psychiatry about women and how they feel about their ass. The results are pretty shocking: 

1. Only 5% of women surveyed feel their ass is too big. 

2. 10% of women surveyed feel their ass is too small. 

3. The remaining 85% say they don't care; they love him; he's a good man and they would have married him anyway! :twisted: 

Sue


----------



## tinkering (Dec 8, 2007)

*large bums*

That was a rather stern rebuke Sue :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

*Re: large bums*



tinkering said:


> That was a rather stern rebuke Sue :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Sue


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O 8O


----------

